# Please forgive the question...



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

And the long post...I know I'm showing my ignorance here, but this is a question that came up recently that I have no answer to...My father and I have been discussing getting some land for quite some time now...and as we usually do we always enjoy discussing the things that we want on the land...For instance I wanna keep bees!! :dance: 

Pop and I were discussing that people keep bird houses around their homesteads for the purpose of some minor insect control...Pop mentioned that "bat houses" are now available as well, for much the same purpose...

Conversation:

Pop: "We should have some of those on the place."

Me: "No we shouldn't...I don't want nothing messing with my bees, anymore than I can help it."

Pop: "Bees don't fly at night, so that bats shouldn't bother them."

Me: "_________"

Pop: "Right?"

Me: "You might be nuts...I hope it isn't genetic."

Now the question here isn't who is crazy...We both are...The question is, who is crazier?? Could Pop be right? Thanks for the help. :dance:


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

You should have no problem from the bats. Whether you have bat houses around or not, you will most likely have bats in the area, and the bees will do just fine. Bats are more likely to be out at night, and the bees won't be.


----------



## Chickieeeee (Mar 26, 2006)

Your dad is right. The bees won't be out at the same time as the bats. We have beehives on our property and we have bats that naturally fly around. 

To give you an idea. For the summer time, I notice that the bees are usually home and in the hive for the night by 7pm or so. The sun has set and the bats are usually out aroun 8:30-8:45. I also notice that the bats are usually going after the mosquitos anyway, so I don't worry.

As for your comment about being like your dad. Sorry, genetics have proven true with my mom and I. We are both crazy!


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

Bats aren't a problem but I've noticed kingbirds and bluebirds sitting near my hive picking off a bee or two. I don't think they are doing it enough to cause any problems and I figure they eat lots of pest bugs for the few bees they eat so I haven't done anything to discourage them, and will continue to hang nest boxes for the bluebirds.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, your ol' man is right and that probably happens more than you like, right?? 
Don't you just hate it when that happens????? :Bawling:


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

ninny said:


> Yeah, your ol' man is right and that probably happens more than you like, right??
> Don't you just hate it when that happens????? :Bawling:


Even a broken clock is right twice a day...   


Thanks to the rest of you! :dance:


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Reptyle said:


> Even a broken clock is right twice a day...
> 
> 
> Thanks to the rest of you! :dance:




Yeah, but if you don't have a clock, you're never right. Ain't that a bummer?? :shrug:


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Reptyle said:


> Thanks to the rest of you! :dance:



Even though I was WRONG, and my ol' man was RIGHT :hobbyhors


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't care much for having bats around. (Although I do see one here occasionally)

REASON: Bats are THE BIGGEST carrier (threat) of Rabies!

Don't care to have "the buggers" around.

just my 2 pesos worth,
Bruce


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Actually in the U.S. raccoons are the most common carrier of rabies, although in the midwest the most common carrier is the skunk. Bats are more likely to infect a human than are raccoons or skunks, which is why people think bats are the most common carrier. It's wise to avoid wild raccoons and skunks, too! The fox is another common carrier.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't worry about the bats or the birds. As others have said- the bats feed at different times than the activity of the bees. Occasionally you may have some overlap but not enough to concern me. I see a pair of Eastern Kingbirds lining the fence adjacent to the apiary occasionally snacking on returning foragers. Between them, the Blue Birds and Purple Martins- I know a few bees are lost every day as I often get to bear witness to this nature show. That is why you are getting land in the country isn't it? The thing to keep in perspective is that your hive (during the peak of summer) should be producing roughly 1000/day (or more).....Along that same line, your hive is losing 1000/day. A couple of dozen to the birds is not even missed. 
As to the bats and rabies......solution is simple- keep screens on your windows and if you find a bat flopping around in the yard, DON'T pick it up. Whop it with a shovel, dig a hole and bury it (or burn it) and take precautions to ensure your dogs/cats/kids can't dig it up, sterilize the shovel with bleach water and sunshine.


----------

